# Trading: Nook Miles Rewards



## juniperisle (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello! I’m looking to trade for the items found in the nook stop terminal! The GREEN is the items I have and the PINK is what I’m looking for. I can also trade NMT equal to the value of the item. Thank you all so much!


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

I can get the white vending machines and zebra springy ride-on for nmt!


----------



## courtky (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the green life guard chair I can trade for yours!


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a white pool I can trade for your antenna & yellow lifeguard chair if you’re willing to wait a little bit, out getting lunch right now!


----------



## juniperisle (Jun 4, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> I have a white pool I can trade for your antenna & yellow lifeguard chair if you’re willing to wait a little bit, out getting lunch right now!



Yes! I’ll order those so just message me when you’re ready!


----------



## Hilbunny (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the green lifeguard chair. You can have for free.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jun 4, 2020)

juniperisle said:


> Yes! I’ll order those so just message me when you’re ready!


Hey! Sorry I thought it was in my inventory, but I just ordered it, I don’t really TT so it will be a few hours is that ok still?


----------



## Karlexus (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I have the white public benches, interested in trading for blue drink machine.


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 4, 2020)

I have 12 white street lamps, both white and black snack and drink machines.
Some how I would like to trade for your orange snack machine and you tea cup ride.
Also have white lifeguard chair.


----------



## amaroxco (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, I have the grey lighthouse! I can trade you i for NMT.


----------

